# Potential Stage 2+ S4 doomed with problems? Need Help!!



## Native1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm on the verge of buying my first Audi S4 (01). 
The short version is; the seller thought he bought a 01 S4 Stage 2+ with it's timing belt/waterpump etc. maintenance done and it wasn't. Turns out the timing belt has never been done and and the waterpump internals are busted. The pump still functions and car runs fine (timing belt not broken). Car drives but the seller isn't taking chances (which is good). So in total the car would need: timing belt, waterpump, cam selas (front and rear) and some tie rods. The car has 139k. 
The seller just can not afford to fix the car. I am considering buying it for under 5k and getting the work done to get it up to par. My question is more a plea for advice. Should I run from this car? Part of me says yes while the other no. The major selling points are the tune, downpipes, diverter valves, rs4 clutch/trans. The car also has clean title. I've heard of some S4's being nothing but trouble and I wonder if this could be one of those cars.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Potential Stage 2+ S4 doomed with problems? Need Help!! (Native1)*

I can only pipe in from my experience. I myself have an 01 s4 stage 3 s4. If you do what needs to be done ( replace waterpump, timing belt, cam seals, throttle body boot, torn hoses, regrease diverter seals, belts tensioners (must do! ), bad coil packs, spark plugs, then yeah buy the car! 
My car is an absolute beast and still pulling like a runaway slave. I would expect to put in 2 grand minimum for everything, even with the mods already done. Is the tranny notchy from 1st to 2nd, grinds when you shift too fast ? i ramble, but for 5 g's plus everything else - you might actually get a really nice fast car.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Potential Stage 2+ S4 doomed with problems? Need Help!! (temagnus2004)*

maintenance before mods, remember to keep your priorities straight


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Potential Stage 2+ S4 doomed with problems? Need Help!! (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_maintenance before mods, remember to keep your priorities straight 

Especially true for the S4.


----------

